# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Freedom Castle >  Should Bollywood go into nudity?

## Bluehacks

*Should Bollywood go into nudity?* 



Please do Rate This Topic


*Hello people I m back with new Topic to discuss..Hoping that it is not a repost! And if yes just let me know through PM.


so lets start Should bollywood Go into nudity..???


MY opinion.
Hollywood...has started long back..in movies and serials too...
But we should not forget our culture..Just For sack of entertainment..Actors Shouldnt do nude scence at all...

But Who know What time will say!

Please do comment. Is bit a serious topic..so dont make Fun of it!*

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I say NO !

Btw nice topic 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

I agree with Naila.

I cannot see Bollywood movies with my family anymore and I think it is sad. Entertainment is something which should not embarrass u and sadly Bollywood movies do embarrass me when I see them with my family, there is too much vulgarity and it is enough, we do not need more, do we?

----------


## mytonse

I agree with both Naila and KAinat...

Bollywodd cant go into nudity..This debate is baseless cause noone would want that to happen..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> I agree with Naila.
> 
> I cannot see Bollywood movies with my family anymore and I think it is sad. Entertainment is something which should not embarrass u and sadly Bollywood movies do embarrass me when I see them with my family, there is too much vulgarity and it is enough, we do not need more, do we?



Bilkul.... :ye;

----------


## RAHEN

agree wid kainaat

----------


## Ostentatious

India is following the path of America, with its indurstry, and i see the comparison between MTV and Bollywood.  60 years ago people were outraged in america when nudity hit the screens, in the UK people were shocked when someone talked with bad language on the screens... The same will happen in India.

And to the person who claims they cant sit at home and watch a bollywood film, im sure there are different types of certification for various films.

----------


## Endurer

> I agree with Naila.
> 
> I cannot see Bollywood movies with my family anymore and I think it is sad. Entertainment is something which should not embarrass u and sadly Bollywood movies do embarrass me when I see them with my family, there is too much vulgarity and it is enough, we do not need more, do we?


Don't we?

----------


## mytonse

but at the latest trend..well be able to just  see the name of the fil i guess..cause rest is  going to be "A"

----------


## Bluehacks

> I agree with both Naila and KAinat...
> 
> Bollywodd cant go into nudity..This debate is baseless cause noone would want that to happen..




Debate is not baseless..Because Bollywood maysoon go into nuidity by getting certificate A+. one never knows

This Debate has lots of value in it.

HOpe u got it.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:duno;

----------


## mytonse

Bluehacks bro...this is basless cause would there be any person out there who would want bollywood to go into nudity!!

I am arguing in context with u r Topic!!IF u suggest that then u have opened a misconcepted Debate..


Please change the topic mate!!

P.s.--Whats with the expression frm naila!!Whats she staring at !!

----------


## Ostentatious

> Originally Posted by mytonse @ Fri Jun 16, 2006 4:07 pm
> 
> I agree with both Naila and KAinat...
> 
> Bollywodd cant go into nudity..This debate is baseless cause noone would want that to happen..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why do you care if it does go into nudity? Its not as if your opinion matters, if you wanna get some personal feelings off your chest then may i suggest you scream into a pillow.

Besides... Is this the standard of debate on this forum? were talking about a bunch of inbred Americanized actors and actresses who want to strip down and culturally rape themselves... who cares? Their "wannabe" western nature is doing it already.

Proud to be an indian....Yeh right.  f0ck bollywood!!! :applaud;

----------


## mytonse

Ostentatious,

Since i was fiddling with the need of this topic,being the topic initiator he wanted to counter my view thus supporting his topic,which still i hav ethrown back..

This is a debate section..I swear of the topic we are very very good friends..And tomorrow u ll be having him agreeing on this!!

Count on that!!And please be as nice as to limit ..u arent asked to what u feel of others.. u here in this section to voice ur view..Dnt mind my initiative!I just made it clear..

Get that right!!

----------


## Evian

Well, as far as nudity is concerned I think bollywood has crossed that limit already. Just to keep up with the West and get accepted in Hollywood they have totally lost their originality. A lot of my gora friends watch indian movies because of the unrated, free flesh show they see there. I fail to see why indian film industry wants to do something that doesn't come naturally to them, like wearing clothes that don't suit them or dancing like some old michael jackson thriller video. Be it clothes, dance styles or lingo, they look out of place. The reality of india is seen in documentaries like "Born Into Brothels" where you can see the abject poverty that is so common in india. Too bad the fantasy neverland created by the films is only true till you step out of the cinema.

There should be some sort of rating for all these movies, since not all of us have the same tastes in entertainment.

----------


## harakiri_dep

what is nudity??? its all state of mind . what is nudity today was beauty in ancient times . so guys just chill and relax n enjoy. thers nothing good or bad abt it

----------


## mytonse

ur misled friend..You are not to compare times here mate...Nudity is bad ..bad for everyone..If nudity is so normal...then why do u have u clothes on..I can see them !!

----------


## Bluehacks

Nudity is okay but there should be a limit..

Bollywood should never go into nudity..because we are not for it.

----------


## mytonse

Nudity is ok.U suggest nudity is right if we are into it and not fotr the stars..i just felt like i heard a new version of MAlika Sherawats tone talk ??

----------


## marupudi

Bollywood nudity looks to Hollywood
Indian films hope that special computer effects created in Hollywood, can enable Indian actresses to appear digitally naked.  Will the Indian public buy it?

----------


## Endurer

> Nudity is okay but there should be a limit..
> 
> Bollywood should never go into nudity..because we are not for it.


what's that limit?

----------


## Bluehacks

have u seen the movie Fire..

there was little bit of nudity .and directors of the film have maintain certain limit..

Because the movie Fire is based on Lesbian..u must be knowing that...

and suppose if they have shown full nudity then that movie was ban at that time.

But not happen like that...
So there must be certain Limits.

----------


## abhaysahai

Oh yes, 
As if now it is not progressing towards nudidity. 
We see most of Actress semi-nude and in all form of suggestive poses. 
We have to accept it that days of open sexual performance is not far in Bollywood.

----------


## cinegeek

we are improving in technical side equal to hollywood..

our heroines are acting almost nude for few lakhs only

if our bollywood market increases and then also the returns on movies will go into 100 crores and actors remuneration will get into crores then i think nudity will come into pure form in bollywood also..

but there's one control... CENSOR BOARD

----------


## Kareena81

The Bollywood film industry should not forget their culture. The culture is what the movies make special. It`s so sad that nudity is going more into Bollywood. Now the most time it`s like watching a Hollywood movie.

----------


## mytonse

All 3 weel said...

Nudity is limishrt dress.But poses alos count.I just cant see the Films these days..YUCk

----------


## star_lite

Nudity is soo not entertainment. What happened to class movie. There are movie which have zero nudity and still are hits and even if they are not they are still worth watching.
Besides if we imitate the western, then what about our identity. We have a different culture which teachs us to be decent and respectful to others.

----------


## bleh

*Nice topic, I 'm not sure ,there's vast majority of  people who like watching bollywood films like jism and etc.. But then again as star_lite said about identity,it wonders to me Bollywood is imtate of Hollywood! So we don't have no identity left!*

----------


## pkd1710

I think it should if the situation and script requires it...

It should portray reality and nudity is real.. how ever much we deny it..

----------


## ek garam larki

NAHI! its ridiculous 
i misss movies like kuch kuch hota hai and pardes and saathiya and yeah
and plus they look stupid anyways
in all those songs ...
just embarassing themselves really...

----------


## xaliax

:td: _i totally diagree with bollywood goin into nudity because bollywood is entertainment for all ages, if bollywood goes into nudity there will be absoloutly no difference between bollywood and hollywood, so what wud be the point_

----------


## arafiq38

India is following the path of America, with its indurstry, and i see the comparison between MTV and Bollywood. 60 years ago people were outraged in america when nudity hit the screens, in the UK people were shocked when someone talked with bad language on the screens... The same will happen in India.

And to the person who claims they cant sit at home and watch a bollywood film, im sure there are different types of certification for various films.

----------


## bleh

yer but bollywood isan film industry right...it has to take no paths to make thier film go superhit in the boxoffice!

Well to me, and Uk viewers has had enough of the love genre..i think should do action films and cant wait watch don!

um..nudity.. guys like watching nudity bollywood films if i'm not mistaken!

----------


## rishyjan

amazing that you are still asking this question !!!

----------


## Endurer

I don't see an adult film hitting box office anytime soon so nudity is not an issue here. It's indecency that they need to wipe out of the movies & some baby doll videos. Are they (censor board of India) working to chop off erotica at all? I personally hate it when a fetish version of a classic old song comes out and becomes an instant hit. Drop it people!

----------


## bleh

*yer but baby doll, is success on old time songs..so if nudity helps her in her video to make her successful..and that good thing.

Everyonel ike to see someone successful..and nudity favour her and so other people.*

----------

